# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron väri

## Nem

Mietin minkä värinen metro voisi olla oranssin sijaan ja tein muutamia kuvia:

http://img120.imagevenue.com/gallery...1501_metro.php
Tumman vihreä ei nyt oikein sovi helsinkiin mutta on muuten vaan hauska  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melamies

Ratikka on vihreä.  HSL:n mielestä junien väri on liila. Bussien kohdalla HSL onkin skitsofreeninen, osa on sinisiä ja osalle on annettu metron väri eli oranssi.

Kohta HSL sanoo kääk! Metrolla ja osalla busseista onkin sama väri. Sehän ei käy, oranssit bussit pitää värjätä uudestaan. Ei, mutta sehän onkin liian helppoa, oransseja busseja on vielä niin vähän. Valitkaamme metrolle uusi väri.

Junien kohdalla huomasimme, että HSL haluaa uusia värejä, joita ei vielä ole heidän väristrategiassaan. Näin ollen ehdottamasi värit eivät oikein sovi, joten pyöräytäpä uusia ehdotuksia. Musta tai punainen voisi sopia Länsimetron tunnelmiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tumman vihreä ei nyt oikein sovi helsinkiin mutta on muuten vaan hauska


Eihän tummanvihreä olekaan ollut Helsingin kaupunkiraideliikenteessä käytössä vaunujen värityksessä kuin sen alusta asti  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Bussitkin voivat ajaa metromaista liikennettä, samoin ratikat. Siksi Jokeri on oranssivalkoinen.

----------


## Melamies

> Bussitkin voivat ajaa metromaista liikennettä, samoin ratikat. Siksi Jokeri on oranssivalkoinen.


[HSL-alueen lähi-]Junatkin voivat ajaa metromaista liikennettä, mutta oranssi ei kelvannut niiden väriksi, koska kaikilla eri liikennevälineillä pitää olla HSL:n mielestä oma värinsä. Tässä kohtaa onkin hyvä muistaa, että keltainen on varattu polkupyörille. Ruuhkassa seisovat Jokeribussit eivät vaikuta kovin metromaisilta. Jos bussit pitää erotella väreillä, niin miksi kaikkien takaosa on kuitenkin valkoinen? No, HSL:n väristrategian logiikka ei ole auennut minulle.

Haluatko kertoa asemakaupunkisi julkisten liikennevälineiden väritilanteesta? Metrohavaintoni ovat sieltä viime vuosina vain vilahduksia autosta nähtynä.

----------


## MaZo

Aikanaan kun ensimmäisen kerran alettiin puhua metron ja raitioliikenteen yhdistämisestä ja mahdollisesta yhtiöittämisestä, laadittiin tällaisiakin hahmotelmia M300 junan värityksestä.

Oranssin ja vihreän sekoitus on harmonisen rauhallinen ruskea, joka junan pitkulaiseen muotoon yhdistettynä tunnelista ulos( pois)tuessaan korostaa HKL:n operoiman raideliikenteen päästöttömyyttä.




Ihan vakavissaan oltiin...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nem

> Oranssin ja vihreän sekoitus on harmonisen rauhallinen ruskea, joka junan pitkulaiseen muotoon yhdistettynä tunnelista ulos( pois)tuessaan korostaa HKL:n operoiman raideliikenteen päästöttömyyttä.


jotenkin häiritsevä toi oranssi tuolla ylhäällä muuten "siedettävä"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Samppa

> Aikanaan kun ensimmäisen kerran alettiin puhua metron ja raitioliikenteen yhdistämisestä ja mahdollisesta yhtiöittämisestä, laadittiin tällaisiakin hahmotelmia M300 junan värityksestä.
> 
> Oranssin ja vihreän sekoitus on harmonisen rauhallinen ruskea, joka junan pitkulaiseen muotoon yhdistettynä tunnelista ulos( pois)tuessaan korostaa HKL:n operoiman raideliikenteen päästöttömyyttä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ihan vakavissaan oltiin...


Sikaruma! Onneksi ei tullut tuollaisia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> [HSL-alueen lähi-]Junatkin voivat ajaa metromaista liikennettä, mutta oranssi ei kelvannut niiden väriksi, koska kaikilla eri liikennevälineillä pitää olla HSL:n mielestä oma värinsä.


Itse olisin toivonut lähijunaliikenteen yhdistämistä metroverkkoon, aloittaen tietenkin värityksestä. Mutta toisaalta taas pienikapasiteettinen ja tiheäliikenteinen metro sopii ihan hyvin yhteen tulevan pikaratikkaverkonkin kanssa. Aika näyttää. Ja tottahan se on, että bussijokeri on monista toimenpiteistä huolimatta kaukana metromaisuudesta. Toivottavasti viimeistään raidejokerin myötä asia tulee kuntoon.




> Haluatko kertoa asemakaupunkisi julkisten liikennevälineiden väritilanteesta? Metrohavaintoni ovat sieltä viime vuosina vain vilahduksia autosta nähtynä.


Tunnelbanajunat, raitiovaunut ja runkolinjabussit sinisiä, lähijunat vaaleanharmaita siniraidallisia ja muut bussit punaisia. Poikkeuksena yhteneväisyydestä ovat Tvärbananin ja Nockebybananin vanhat vaunut (vaaleanharmaat, joissa sininstä) sekä silloin tällöin ruuhkautuneessa liikenteessä näkyvät punaiset bussit runkolinjoilla.

Tässä pääpiirteittäin. Sitten tulee vielä Saltsjöbanan ja Roslagsbanan, joista ensin mainittua ajetaan vanhoilla tunnelbanajunilla ja jälkimmäistä tummemmansinisillä.

----------


## MaZo

> jotenkin häiritsevä toi oranssi tuolla ylhäällä muuten "siedettävä"


Oranssin ja vihreän raidan tarkoitus on kertoa mistä hehkeän ruskea yleisväri tulee sekä muistuttaa metron ja ratikoiden vanhasta värityksestä. Tätähän ei hiottu kovin pitkälle, koska yhdistämis- ja yhtiöittämispuheet loppuivat yhtä nopeasti kuin alkoivat eikä kukaan oikeasti halunnut väritystä lähteä muuttamaan.

----------


## Nem

> Junien kohdalla huomasimme, että HSL haluaa uusia värejä, joita ei vielä ole heidän väristrategiassaan. Näin ollen ehdottamasi värit eivät oikein sovi, joten pyöräytäpä uusia ehdotuksia. Musta tai punainen voisi sopia Länsimetron tunnelmiin.



siis tuollainen?

----------


## jodo

Mielestäni lähijunaliikenteen brändääminen metroksi on varsin kaukaa haettu ajatus, jos näin kuitenkin asiakasnäkökulmista lähtien pyrittäisiin tekemään, olisi se varsin sekavaa kun kuitenkin kyseessä on kaksi toisistaan erillään olevaa täysin erilaista järjestelmää, niin teknisesti kuin henkisestikin.

----------


## Compact

> Aikanaan kun ensimmäisen kerran alettiin puhua metron ja raitioliikenteen yhdistämisestä ja mahdollisesta yhtiöittämisestä, laadittiin tällaisiakin hahmotelmia M300 junan värityksestä.
> 
> Oranssin ja vihreän sekoitus on harmonisen rauhallinen ruskea, joka junan pitkulaiseen muotoon yhdistettynä tunnelista ulos( pois)tuessaan korostaa HKL:n operoiman raideliikenteen päästöttömyyttä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ihan vakavissaan oltiin...


Ruskea on ollut perinteisesti yli sadan vuoden ajan rautateillämme kolmannen luokan puuvaunujen ulkoväri. Ne joissa oli aikoinaan puupenkitkin.
No, metrojunan muovipenkithän ovat yhtä kovat istua, eli 3. lk tulee mieleen...

----------


## Nem

> Ruskea on ollut perinteisesti yli sadan vuoden ajan rautateillämme kolmannen luokan puuvaunujen ulkoväri. Ne joissa oli aikoinaan puupenkitkin.
> No, metrojunan muovipenkithän ovat yhtä kovat istua, eli 3. lk tulee mieleen...


Eli siis metroihin luokat ja väliin ravintolavaunu?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Helsingin metrojunien oranssi väri on peräisin 1970-luvulla vallinneesta muodista. Muita oransseja junia on mm Mexico cityssä, Brysselissä, ja Lyonissa. Helsingin metrojunien piti alunperin olla alumiinin värisiä mutta ne päätettiin maalata että histisaumat ja lommot ei näy. Ja parempi niin.

Meillähän on ollut mainsteipattuja junia kanssa, en tiedä onko vielä, mutta ne ovat joka tapauksessa "piristäneet". Samoin mainosteipatut raitiovaunut, joista jotkut ovat tosi tyylikkääitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustin äsken Metrojunassa, joiden vaunut oli saanut sisältä uuden värin: harmaata joka puolella. Kyllä vanha vaaleanruskea oli paljon parempi, mutta makuja on monia.
Ehkä harmaan värin valinta perustuu johonkin käytännöllisyyden syyhyn - en tiedä. Mutta ehkä täällä joku tietää.

----------


## MaZo

> Matkustin äsken Metrojunassa, joiden vaunut oli saanut sisältä uuden värin: harmaata joka puolella. Kyllä vanha vaaleanruskea oli paljon parempi, mutta makuja on monia.
> Ehkä harmaan värin valinta perustuu johonkin käytännöllisyyden syyhyn - en tiedä. Mutta ehkä täällä joku tietää.


M100 juniin peruskorjauksessa vaihdettu sisäväri on käsittääkseni sama sävy kuin M300:ssa ja tarkoitus oli kai modernisoida ja yhtenäistää junien ulkonäköä. Ulkovärihän on myös M300:n RAL2003. M200:t tulevat ilmeisesti myös saamaan uuden värityksen peruskorjauksessa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> M100 juniin peruskorjauksessa vaihdettu sisäväri on käsittääkseni sama sävy kuin M300:ssa ja tarkoitus oli kai modernisoida ja yhtenäistää junien ulkonäköä. Ulkovärihän on myös M300:n RAL2003. M200:t tulevat ilmeisesti myös saamaan uuden värityksen peruskorjauksessa.


Hieman vanha, mut mikäs noiden vielä muutaman korjaamattoman M100 ja M200 vaunujen RAL-arvo on ?

----------


## MaZo

> Hieman vanha, mut mikäs noiden vielä muutaman korjaamattoman M100 ja M200 vaunujen RAL-arvo on ?


M100 värikoodi ei tiedossa (ks alla)
M200 RAL 2001

M100 värille ei ole nykystandardeilla määritettävää värikoodia eikä alkuperäinen värikoodi ole minulla tiedossa. Pigmentit ja niiden sekoitusjärjestelmä on muuttunut niiltä ajoilta kun M100 väri on määritetty ja siksi suoraa vastinetta ei ollut enää esim. M200 sarjaa hankittaessa. M200:een jouduttiin siksi valitsemaan RAL väri, ja jostain syystä valittiin RAL 2001, joka on liian keltainen. Ensimmäisen vaunuparin saavuttua varikolle oli kuulemma heti todettu (aluksi vitsillä), että väri on väärä, mutta kun M100 ja M200 olivat vierekkäin hallissa niin väriero vahvistuikin. Itse epäilen, että virhe on voinut tapahtua RAL värikoodien nimien perusteella, koska 2001 on "punaoranssi", jota on pidetty Helsingin metron värin nimenä.

Edellisellä peruskorjauskierroksella M100 maali tehtiin erikoissekoituksena, että siitä saatiin mahdollisimman oikea. Toki vertailukohtana oli käsittääkseni jokseenkin kulunut ja himmentynyt maalikerros, eli välttämättä ei ole kyse ihan alkuperäistä vastaavasta väristä. RAL värikartastossa lähimpänä on RAL 2002, joka onkin ollut perusteena valinnalle M300:n väriksi. Toki silloinkin on vertailukohtana ollut enemmän tai vähemmän kulunut maalipinta. RAL värin käyttäminen on niin paljon helpompaa, että maalin sekoittaminen käsin tälläkin korjauskierroksella ei ollut enää vaihtoehtojen joukossa kun M300:lle oli kuitenkin jo oikeampi väri valittuna.

Aiemmassa viestissäni on muuten lipsahtanut vahingossa M300:lle värikoodiksi RAL 2003, joka on siis väärä.

----------


## 8.6

M300:n väri on vielä ihan ok, mutta monet metroasemien opasteet eivät ole oransseja vaan punaisia (esim. Länsimetrossa). Miksei niihin valittu samaa RAL 2002:ta?

----------


## EVhki

> M300:n väri on vielä ihan ok, mutta monet metroasemien opasteet eivät ole oransseja vaan punaisia (esim. Länsimetrossa). Miksei niihin valittu samaa RAL 2002:ta?


Tästä tulee mieleen, että taustavalaistun opasteen väri ei välttämättä näytä samalta vaikka se olisikin sama. Samoin käytetty materiaali ja värjäystapa voi vaikuttaa siihen, miltä väri näyttää. En siis itse tiedä, onko kaikkialla uusissa paikoissa periaatteessa käytössä sama väri vai ei.

----------


## MaZo

> M300:n väri on vielä ihan ok, mutta monet metroasemien opasteet eivät ole oransseja vaan punaisia (esim. Länsimetrossa). Miksei niihin valittu samaa RAL 2002:ta?


Taustavalaistujen opasteiden teippauksissa käytetään minun käsittääkseni erilaista värijärjestelmää, eli RAL koodeilla ei löydy suoraa värejä ja siksi niissä voi olla eroa. Tarkemmin en kuitenkaan tunne opasteiden värivalintoja.




> Tästä tulee mieleen, että taustavalaistun opasteen väri ei välttämättä näytä samalta vaikka se olisikin sama. Samoin käytetty materiaali ja värjäystapa voi vaikuttaa siihen, miltä väri näyttää. En siis itse tiedä, onko kaikkialla uusissa paikoissa periaatteessa käytössä sama väri vai ei.


Tämä on myös huomion arvoinen asia ja taustavalaistuissa kylteissä asia on monimutkaisempi kuin maalatuissa pinnoissa.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Taustavalaistujen opasteiden teippauksissa käytetään minun käsittääkseni erilaista värijärjestelmää, eli RAL koodeilla ei löydy suoraa värejä ja siksi niissä voi olla eroa. Tarkemmin en kuitenkaan tunne opasteiden värivalintoja.
> Tämä on myös huomion arvoinen asia ja taustavalaistuissa kylteissä asia on monimutkaisempi kuin maalatuissa pinnoissa.


Metron opastusjärjestelmän suunnitteluohjeessa taustavalaistujen taulujen väri on määritelty näin: "Etupinnan taakse liimataan valu-PVC valomainoskalvo (esim. 3M-3630 tai Oracal 8800 [+kalvotunnus] tai vastaava), jossa opasteen grafiikka on leikattu auki. Tämän taakse liimataan valkoinen valu-PVC valomainoskalvo."

https://www.hel.fi/hel2/hkl/opasteet...itteluohje.pdf

----------


## 8.6

> Metron opastusjärjestelmän suunnitteluohjeessa taustavalaistujen taulujen väri on määritelty näin: "Etupinnan taakse liimataan valu-PVC valomainoskalvo (esim. 3M-3630 tai Oracal 8800 [+kalvotunnus] tai vastaava), jossa opasteen grafiikka on leikattu auki. Tämän taakse liimataan valkoinen valu-PVC valomainoskalvo."
> 
> https://www.hel.fi/hel2/hkl/opasteet...itteluohje.pdf


Sivun 6 taustavalaisematon opastekin on punainen eikä oranssi kuten M300. Taustavalaistuista opasteista on saatu kyllä suunnilleen samanvärisiä kuin taustavalaisemattomista, muttei ole ilmeisesti yritettykään saada suunnilleen M300:n värisiä tai muunkaansävyisiä oransseja. RAL-värikoodeista ei ainakaan vastaavaa punaiselta näyttävää "oranssia" löydy. Toivottavasti seuraavan uudistuksen yhteydessä saadaan oranssit opasteet takaisin, koska se on Helsingin metron perinteinen väri.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Sivun 6 taustavalaisematon opastekin on punainen eikä oranssi kuten M300. Taustavalaistuista opasteista on saatu kyllä suunnilleen samanvärisiä kuin taustavalaisemattomista, muttei ole ilmeisesti yritettykään saada suunnilleen M300:n värisiä tai muunkaansävyisiä oransseja. RAL-värikoodeista ei ainakaan vastaavaa punaiselta näyttävää "oranssia" löydy. Toivottavasti seuraavan uudistuksen yhteydessä saadaan oranssit opasteet takaisin, koska se on Helsingin metron perinteinen väri.


Nyt menee sekaisin metrolinjan ja metrovaunun värit.

Helsingissä metron opastusjärjestelmän väri on valittu siten, että se on punainen linja. Tarkoitushan oli tehdä vihreä linja pohjois-etelä-suuntaisesti, jossa opasteet olisivat olleet vihereitä.

https://www.slideshare.net/rasmus/na...n-metrolla1974

----------


## 8.6

Punaisesta linjasta tuossa tosiaan puhutaan, mutta väri oli tuossa alkuperäisessä tiedotteessa paljon oranssimpi kuin nykyään (eikä sitä haalistumisen tai muiden syiden vuoksi voinut yleensä punaiseksi kutsuakaan). Siksi nuo nykyiset täysin punaiset opasteet kiinnittävät huomiota. HSL:n tai HKL:n sivuilla ei ole puhuttu punaisesta linjasta ja tässäkään tiedotteessa ei mainita, että opasteet ovat tarkoituksella punaisia: https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...hsln-ilmeeseen.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Punaisesta linjasta tuossa tosiaan puhutaan, mutta väri oli tuossa alkuperäisessä tiedotteessa paljon oranssimpi kuin nykyään (eikä sitä haalistumisen tai muiden syiden vuoksi voinut yleensä punaiseksi kutsuakaan). Siksi nuo nykyiset täysin punaiset opasteet kiinnittävät huomiota. HSL:n tai HKL:n sivuilla ei ole puhuttu punaisesta linjasta ja tässäkään tiedotteessa ei mainita, että opasteet ovat tarkoituksella punaisia: https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...hsln-ilmeeseen.


Metron punaisen linjan maalattu opasteväri on nimeltään punaoranssi RAL 2002. Katso opasteohjeen sivut 47 ja 48.

Väri on sama kuin alkuperäisessä metron opastussuunnitelmassa 70-luvulta. Tuo skannattu opas on todennäköisesti ajan saatossa haalistunut tai skannauksessa sävy muuttunut.

----------

